# RIP Sydney



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My aunt's Aussie Sydney was impaled by a stick Sunday while on a hike in the mountains.
I just heard that she succumbed to her injuries.
She was such a sweet little dog. For her, running in the mountains was the best thing in the world.
RIP Sydney.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass our condolences to your Aunt, so sad

RIP Sydney


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

God bless Sydney. It sounds like you brought so much joy to others.

It is such a tragic shock. 
I hope that your aunt realises that hiking is the best feeling in the world for a dog and does not regret the hike. Comforting prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So sad. Godspeed sweet one. We had an aussie named Sydney too. We sent her to the bridge summer of 2012, at almost 16 years old. I'm sure she is there to greet your aunt's pupper.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Please give her my deepest sympathy. And for you too...losing a family member is hard on the whole family. I'm so sorry she had to go thru this trauma...I can't imagine how scared and painful this was for your Aunt and for Sydney.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My deepest condolences sent to your aunt for the loss of Sydney.

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm sorry this happened. Hugs to you and your aunt. Run free sweet Sydney.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

That's such a shocking and sad death. My condolences to your family. Rest in peace baby girl.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone
From what I understand she was running off leash up in the mountains and yelped. When Maggie found her she had a foot long stick impaled in her side. Maggie got help from some other hikers and got her down the mountain and to an ER vet. They removed the stick and she went home that night, Maggie is an ER nurse.
I thought she was healing okay, but she succumbed today to her injuries.

I think almost as soon as she died Maggie went back up to the mountain since that is where she feels closest to Sydney, who lived for hiking in the mountains


----------



## David E. (Sep 25, 2013)

So sorry to hear this about Sydney. May Sydney and your aunt find peace and comfort.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. Very sad. I hope your aunt felt some peace going back to the mountain. RIP sweet Sydney.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very tragic. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*



Jennifer1 said:


> Thank you everyone
> From what I understand she was running off leash up in the mountains and yelped. When Maggie found her she had a foot long stick impaled in her side. Maggie got help from some other hikers and got her down the mountain and to an ER vet. They removed the stick and she went home that night, Maggie is an ER nurse.
> I thought she was healing okay, but she succumbed today to her injuries.
> 
> I think almost as soon as she died Maggie went back up to the mountain since that is where she feels closest to Sydney, who lived for hiking in the mountains


Jennifer

I am so very sorry. Please tell your Aunt Maggie I am so sorry and I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear will take care of Sydney at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your Aunt's loss of Sydney.

My thoughts and prayers go out to her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet Sydney, thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

oh so sad. Condolences to your aunt on the loss of Sydney.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry.


----------

